# Out-of-square doorway



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

How do you handle an out-of square doorway wall in an otherwise squared room? The boss is on a cruise and I need to figure out the best solution.

The floor is a small bathroom (~60" wide by 111"). I'm using 12x24" tile in a running bond with the tile running parallel (E-W) to the back wall. I want to keep the tile squared to the left and rear walls so it looks visually straight.

The tile will break the threshold at the half-way point. Should I:
1) Scribe a line and cut the doorway tile to follow the out-of-square line?
2) Let the threshold line follow the tile pattern (out of square to the door)?
3) Hide the out-of-squareness in the grout line between a Schluter strip?
4) Adjust the tile to be square with the door instead?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

#1, imho

Threshold should align with the door, but maybe you can fudge it a little bit.

(But you're almost better off and without blame by not adjusting for it.)


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

How far out of square is it?

I usually do option 1. It is the least noticeable. If you run the transition different then the door jamb it sticks out big time. If you use your grout joint to fudge it then it also sticks out as you can see the joint grow. Sometimes you can fudge it a little. But if you cut the tile to match the door it usually blends in pretty good.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I'll get a better measurement tomorrow as I do the layout, but it's probably ~1/4" across a 32" door.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If it is run with the door, no one will notice as it is an expected layout. If you run it crooked to the door, it will stick out.

A lot of times we must make a visual call rather than a measured response.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

If you can layout to have big tile at walls, then do most of runout there. 
1/4" doesn't seem like a lot to kill.


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm with vinyl here. I learned a long time ago my job is to make it look good if the budget doesn't allow for squaring door.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I would also go with option 1.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Mr_Stop said:


> I'll get a better measurement tomorrow as I do the layout, but it's probably ~1/4" across a 32" door.


I hate screwing up a tile job due to a door. If I'm not fixing the door I'd split the difference if i can't compensate for it by shifting the layout and having it out of square in a less noticeable area.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions. It's a pocket door, so not an easy adjustment/fix.


----------



## WalnutBuilders (Sep 24, 2016)

PCI said:


> I'm with vinyl here. I learned a long time ago my job is to make it look good if the budget doesn't allow for squaring door.




Agreed. Being square isn't always possible. The allusion of squareness is a better goal sometimes. 

I would go with your first option and align the door to the tile in this case.


----------

